# Speedmaster vs. Seamaster



## mayaver (Jan 23, 2013)

What's your favourite?

In particular I mean the moonwatch against the new Seamaster. Both are classic and iconic designs. Both are model or less available for the same price new. The new co-axial movement and the hand-wound chronograph. Hesalite against sapphire crystal. Tough sports watches suitable for almost every situation.

Which watch has more history and prestige?

What do you prefer and why?


----------



## NickJacobLee (May 20, 2013)

The speedmaster definitely has a longer history and heritage. I personally like dive watches and lean towards the seamaster(still hoping to get one soon!). Although I would get them both if I have the extra £s to spare.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I prefer the Speedy Pro because it's versatile. Looks great on straps and also on the bracelet. Timeless looks and no date.









Soak.


----------



## Vanquished (Feb 9, 2014)

Always thought that the Speedster was too busy for me to like. I appreciate the heritage of the watch though. I like the Seamaster the best though as my first watch was a Planet Ocean.


----------



## Snupe (Oct 5, 2014)

It's just preference, I prefer the SMP overall.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Clash of the Omega Titans!!


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

I just bought the a new Speedmaster. I finde i more elegant than the Seamaster, but like both watches.


----------



## lcheowl (Aug 6, 2014)

mayaver said:


> What's your favourite?
> 
> In particular I mean the moonwatch against the new Seamaster. Both are classic and iconic designs. Both are model or less available for the same price new. The new co-axial movement and the hand-wound chronograph. Hesalite against sapphire crystal. Tough sports watches suitable for almost every situation.
> 
> ...


Moonwatch is more iconic than Seamaster, but Seamaster is the most sold Swiss made watch in 2013, i believe the tend will continue.

Depend whether you going for iconic or popularity.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

It really is a matter of preference towards the style, the speedy has more history/appeal, it's more versatile (looks good on bracelet and almost every strap) but the SMP is more refined, cosc automatic caliber, "better" bracelet/clasp, ceramics...

Don't have the SMP but here it is a 2500 PO instead


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

Speedy Pro has it all for history. But with no date and low WR it doesn't work for me. Great chrono though if you need / want that (I used to but ended up selling most of my chronos ). So Seamaster for me forever!


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I have 2 Speedy Pros and plans to get another one. I've had 2 Seamasters, flipped them both and don't have plans to get another. I am not a fan of the date function and absolutely despise the useless He valve on the current Seamasters.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Irrespective of price, I think the Speedmaster Professional is the Omega to own… If someone were gifting me an Omega, and I could not flip the watch for money to apply towards another watch, I would prefer to own the Speedmaster Professional to anything I have seen on the forums, including the Dark Side of the Moon. 

I imagine Omega probably makes a co-axial tourbillon or minute repeater or something highly complicated like that (haven't seen one running around here, but I'm sure it exists for a price), and sure, I'd take that over the Speedy Pro... 

But in the realm of realistic, I think the Speedy Pro is the Omega to own (in either the hesalite or sapphire versions). If you own the Speedmaster Moonwatch, it is iconic in its own right due to its history and the torture tests that movement survived in NASA testing. There is no substitute for the moon watch - not the Daytona, or El Primero, or JLC, or even anything from the big three. 

If you own the Seamaster, it can still (arguably at least) be upstaged by the Rolex Submariner/DeepSea, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, etc. 

I think it also depends on how long you plan on owning the watch. The Speedmaster Professional has a minimalistic look that will never seem dated and Omega has a vested interest in keeping the basic design the same in the future due to the history of the watch. As decades go by, it is likely that the Seamaster will get redesigned multiple times during this time (as it previously has), which could make the watch seem dated. That said, some people like having a unique vintage look. And for many this is moot point because the watch will be flipped or sold long before it ever looks dated.

But perhaps more important than any of this is thinking about what kind of watch you want to own. Do you want a rugged hand winding chronograph? Or do you want a dive watch to swim with? Do you want a minimalistic watch or something with a bit more of a modern look?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I think the Seamaster is easier to dress up:


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> I think the Seamaster is easier to dress up:


Not fair, the OP was asking about the SMP, right?

If ATs are allowed, they are the most "versatile"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mpalmer said:


> But in the realm of realistic, I think the Speedy Pro is the Omega to own (in either the hesalite or sapphire versions). If you own the Speedmaster Moonwatch, it is iconic in its own right due to its history and the torture tests that movement survived in NASA testing. There is no substitute for the moon watch - not the Daytona, or El Primero, or JLC, or even anything from the big three.
> 
> If you own the Seamaster, it can still (arguably at least) be upstaged by the Rolex Submariner/DeepSea, Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, etc.


I can agree with that.

None of the Seamasters can really stand on top of their class as The Dive Watch, or The Everyday Watch, or The Dressy Tool Watch, etc. Others have some advantage in history, panache, or whatever. But there's no better watch for the title of The Mechanical Chronograph than the Speedmaster Pro.

IMO.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AAMC said:


> Not fair, the OP was asking about the SMP, right?


Or was he asking about the PO?

Or maybe a vintage Seamaster DeVille?


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Or was he asking about the PO?
> 
> Or maybe a vintage Seamaster DeVille?


OK...OK...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Or the new 300?


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

NickJacobLee said:


> The speedmaster definitely has a longer history and heritage....


Sorry, but this is not true. Seamaster has been launched nine years before the first Speedmaster.


----------



## 850csi (May 15, 2013)

I think the Speedy is "the one to own" if you don't have a real attraction to either watch and don't mind manually winding your watch from time to time. It's one of the most iconic watches ever made.

Because both of those criteria apply to me (I prefer automatics and the Bond SMP is my favorite design of any watch ever made), I own a SMP. If I ever spend more than $1000 on another watch, it'd be a Speedy.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 2, 2010)

My Seamaster quartz was my first good watch in 2000, and still a favourite, but my Speedy 3570.50 has gone to the top of the list.

IMO a perfect size, proportion and has the ability to look good at any occasion.

In the UK there are still some new ones available from ADs, and good discounts are available.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

I own the 2254.50 and the Mitzukoshi panda speedy and find it a complete toss up. I love both and when I start to wear one I don't want to take it off, then I put the other on and I don't want to take it off. 
Sapphire vs. hesalite, I do not have a preference, I like the fact that you can't scratch sapphire, but I also like the character my hesalite is acquiring from day-to-day wear.
As far is auto vs. hand winding, again, I do not have a preference. I like the convenience of auto, but like the bonding time when I'm winding my speedy in the morning.
On a side note, I've tried on most models with the coaxial movement and find it a bit to thick for my liking. The thinner 1120 movement in my SMP makes for a very comfortable watch and I do truly prefer it over the newer coaxial movements.

And what's a post without a photo?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

I tried to cover all the bases! I bought the 2 X-33s, the Bond quartz, and the moonwatch 1992. The Moonwatch does not get wrist time, for some weird reason! Esthetically, on a Morellato ralley strap, it is wonderful. But....
inside curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

For me, for the water resistance i prefer the Seamaster. Although i love the look of the Speedmaster more. Ive had 2, a sapphire sandwich and a 3570. I am not a fan of the writing on the case back so both were sold. Im now in the process of making a deal on a 1968 Speedmaster Pro, same look (with some lovely aging to the dial) but a case back i prefer.


----------



## Psc81 (Sep 1, 2014)

Very surprised with the opinions here. I had recently faced this choice and went the Speedy route and am not disappointed. The SMP will be back on my radar before I know it but the Speedy, heritage aside, will continue to remain timeless aesthetically.


----------



## clintfca (Apr 25, 2013)

Can't really add to what's already been said about either except:

If you ever asked this question it means you will get both _eventually_. It's just a matter of which one first.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

NickJacobLee said:


> The speedmaster definitely has a longer history and heritage. I personally like dive watches and lean towards the seamaster(still hoping to get one soon!). Although I would get them both if I have the extra £s to spare.





munichblue said:


> Sorry, but this is not true. Seamaster has been launched nine years before the first Speedmaster.


Maybe not longer, but I do think the Speedmaster has a more unique history / heritage. I assume many would agree with that. Perhaps this is what Nick meant.


----------



## m1stert1m (Nov 30, 2012)

Tough to pick. I've had a LE Bond Seamaster for a few years, and just picked up a 1980s Speedy. I love them both right now. I love that they are different re: handwind vs. auto, and no-date vs. date. I don't see myself preferring one or the other down the road. Certainly the speedy seems to be the more flexible watch in terms of style, but I do love the blue dial of my seamaster. Both will be in my collection for a very long time.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah, this is very subjective obviously. But I think a buyer should consider what they want in a potential collection, or if they even want a multiple watch collection. If the former, even outside its history, I think you have to give the Speedmaster strong consideration. As much as I love SMPs & POs (own one of each), there are lots of comparable divers out there, but it's hard to find another watch that matches the speedmaster's aurora.

That said, for truly a one watch only type of purchase, the nod for me would be something from the seamaster's line - given its WR, date, versatility (which wins by a hair to me on this one, others will easily disagree), automatic and coaxial movement (with exception of the 9300 speedy). Plus, I'm a big fan of the divers watch look.

just my thoughts on the subject. Cheers all!


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

How about a compromise? Classic SMP300 head (the deadly serious black dial 212.30 version) -- paired with a 1610.930 Speedy-style bracelet -- powered by the reliable, tough, and accurate 1538 quartz (with the super useful quick-adjust hour hand). A great all-arounder, in my book! This could very feasibly serve as a "one watch" solution.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Both


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Both


Nice coloring on your photo.


----------



## JJH (Aug 8, 2014)

clintfca said:


> If you ever asked this question it means you will get both _eventually_. It's just a matter of which one first.


Isn't that the truth! I bought my Speedy Pro about 3 months ago and I am now looking for the right Seamaster PO ... sigh!!


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

Speedy has the edge on mystique, the lore, the legend, the MOON...just cannot be beat. 
It CAN be the ultimate " One-WATCH" watch, and yes, 50 M WR means you CAN SWIM with it.... Not dive with it of course.
How can you argue with a time piece that survived NASA tests? facts speak for itself.

Seamaster has the "SLIGHT" edge in technology, IF that. I don'[t even know what that means.....BUT i do love the Ceramic on my SMP300c, no doubt. However, it still does have the history ,of course.

if I was a deepsea diver, meaning I lived near the coast and the ocean was simply my livelihood, and I had to be in the water close to 30 feet everyday, then Seamaster would be the choice.
Otherwise, Speedy pro.

Conceptually, thinking about "ONE-WATCH" may not work. Concept should be, if I needed to KEEP ONLY 2 watches for my lifetime, then no doubt, it would be Speedy pro and Seamaster.
One has to go in for service sometime..



mayaver said:


> What's your favourite?
> 
> In particular I mean the moonwatch against the new Seamaster. Both are classic and iconic designs. Both are model or less available for the same price new. The new co-axial movement and the hand-wound chronograph. Hesalite against sapphire crystal. Tough sports watches suitable for almost every situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Len S (Jun 14, 2006)

In the past I have owned a few variations of the Seamaster including the PO, Electric Blue and the GMT and I really liked them when I had them. I currently have an Aqua Terra and my Sapphire Sandwich has been in my collection the longest. I guess what I am saying is that personal preference of the style really is the most important consideration. And if possible a watch from each line would be the best choice of all.


----------



## Jmouse007 (Jul 12, 2014)

The style looks very dated; it would work if we were still in the 60's, but "time and tide wait for no man". Too antiquated a design compared to OMEGA'S latest watch line offerings for my taste.


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't own either but am looking to buy a Seamaster soon. It was the first (really good) watch I looked at when I got into watches about a year ago. Since then trying to find my first high end piece i have been sure that I wanted a Rolex OP, Rolex Explorer, Speedy, Tudor BB, Tudor Pelagos, Sinn, and I am back at the Seamaster. It is just an amazingly cool piece. When so many watches look like Subs nowadays it is great to see one that really has its own identity with bracelet and the colour (if it is blue).

The speedmaster is beautiful and very versatile and I would happily own one. But I do not think it deserves quite the worship it receives on forums like this. I think it is great but in terms of iconic status i think it is on par with the seamaster for omega.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Jmouse007 said:


> The style looks very dated; it would work if we were still in the 60's, but "time and tide wait for no man". Too antiquated a design compared to OMEGA'S latest watch line offerings for my taste.


?


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Watchstudent said:


> The speedmaster is beautiful and very versatile and I would happily own one. But I do not think it deserves quite the worship it receives on forums like this. I think it is great but in terms of iconic status i think it is on par with the seamaster for omega.


I agree with this, but in your specific situation you were looking for a diver to round out your collection parameters. Thus, in your other post, you eliminated the Rolex Sub, Pelagos, BB, and Breitling SOH to reach your decision on the SMPc (which I also think was a great choice). I am guessing that had you already chosen another diver in your collection, the seamaster would not be as high on your list to own. (Maybe that's a bad assumption?)

Thus, I think one should consider what their collection (or one watch) needs are. I share your view that the Speedmaster has reached a level among WUS that perhaps it doesn't quite reach or deserve on its own. But it is and will continue to be Omegas flagship watch, even if POs and the like out sell it (do they?) or frankly look better (IMO).

If a collection is what a potential buyer is after, assuming they want an Omega, I would at least recommend serious consideration for a speedy simply given its Omega history, especially if said buyer already owns or is contemplating owning other divers.

And, if it matters to anyone, this opinion is coming from a proud owner of both SMP & PO but no Speedmaster (yet).


----------



## mayaver (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm really torn between the two. In my opinion the moon landing is the greatest thing that has ever been done in the history of mankind. For so many thousands of years, generations of people stared at the moon in wonderment, then one day, we sent somebody up there and they walked around for a bit then came back to earth. I know that I may never get the chance to go into space, but I like the thought of having a watch that would be able to stand up to the job. On the other hand, a Seamaster was the first watch that I ever bought when I was 19 and saved up for a summer working in a factory. I had that watch for 10 years and it went everywhere with me and stood up to everything before it was stolen a few years ago, and since then I've always wanted another Seamaster to replace it. My head says Speedmaster but my heart is telling me to get the Seamaster.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

No right or wrong choice.

I have my share of speedmaster and seamaster and I think they are all special in their special way.

but if I have to pick one, i'll take the speedmaster pro;-)


----------



## phranxinatra (May 30, 2013)

Jmouse007 said:


> The style looks very dated; it would work if we were still in the 60's, but "time and tide wait for no man". Too antiquated a design compared to OMEGA'S latest watch line offerings for my taste.


+1


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Not that I'll be buying either one anytime soon, but...

If I go with the SMP, I'd treat it more like an everyday watch, with the date, high (or deep?) water resistance, laundry bezel, and overall style.

But -- and here's the wrench that I keep finding -- is the SMP really better as an everyday watch than the solar-atomic quartz watch I have now?

If I were to _complement_ what I currently have, I'd get the Speedmaster.

If I were to _start over again_, however, and the aforementioned quartz wasn't in my stash... well, shoot, I'd get either the SMP, plus the Speedy later, or I'd still get a more practical daily watch and add the Speedy to that.

More often than not, then, it appears I would rather get the Speedmaster.

Or maybe what I'm really saying is to get both.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Jmouse007 said:


> The style looks very dated; it would work if we were still in the 60's, but "time and tide wait for no man". Too antiquated a design compared to OMEGA'S latest watch line offerings for my taste.


One man's antiquated design is another man's classic. I much prefer a printed dial, those numbers won't be all shiny but they also won't fall off the dial (it has happened, search this forum for an example). I like a watch without a date cluttering up the dial. I'm glad Omega still makes a watch that is sensibly sized and is not as thick as a small town phonebook. Winding a Speedmaster is one of life's simple pleasures.

In 20 years most of the current Omega line up will look dated, Omega changes their designs rather rapidly - except for the Speedy Pro. It's not the 60's anymore but the watch still works for a lot of people and Omega still sells a bunch of them.


----------



## JJH (Aug 8, 2014)

mayaver said:


> .... and since then I've always wanted another Seamaster to replace it. My head says Speedmaster but my heart is telling me to get the Seamaster.


I think you may have answered your own question - go with your heart!


----------



## WatchMeSpend (Sep 5, 2010)

vs? What vs?

2254.50 for polos and t-shirts to mild casual dress

2255.80 for casual dress (the shiny bezel add that extra dressiness!)

2200.50 for an "in your face" for polos, t-shirts and tight fitting long sleeve casual shirts

3573.50 for one of the most understated chronographs which lets it fit in with casual dress and full dress AND have that stink of historical achievement AND it only gets better if you take it off and flip it over

Any AT (I happen to have a 2513.30.00) which rocks with a dress shirt and keep you looking clean and confident.

I've gone home to change my watch because we were going out for dinner. Why must there be a choice. Can't they all just get along?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I love both my Speedy and PO but if I had to choose just one it would be the PO. For me the 2500 PO is absolutely perfect. After selling my affordables to buy a PO I wore it nearly every day for a year.


----------



## ikeo1 (Oct 26, 2014)

JJH said:


> I think you may have answered your own question - go with your heart!


I agree... Since you had it taken from you and you didn't sell it. I'd replace the Seamaster first. "You" already have a lot of history with that model. Personally, I'm choosing the Speedmaster Pro. I interned at NASA for a little bit and its a reminder for me. Though, the Seamaster is very nice and was initially on my list, In particular the 2254.50. The seamaster is more of an everyday watch you won't have to think about. The Speedmaster you will want to pay more attention to it, routine winding, scuffs and scratches, etc... Good luck on your choice.. I know it was very hard for me!


----------



## Omega410 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a seamaster and absolutely love the watch for its versatility. However, if I had to choose between the seamaster and a speedmaster I could pick either one and be happy. At some point, I plan on purchasing a speedmaster. I grew up near the ocean so, the seamaster had a bit more of a connection than the speedmaster which is why I bought the seamaster first.


----------



## rosetribe (Aug 19, 2014)

This is my little collection of Omegas. If I had to choose to get rid of my Speedmasters or Seamasters today I would let the Seamasters go!! Mind you, tomorrow I would probably say the opposite. Both are great watches. The only thing I think I need to change is to replace the Speedmaster Date with a Pro!!!!


----------



## Jmouse007 (Jul 12, 2014)

Kluber said:


> ?


"Too antiquated a design" = I was referring to OMEGA's new *Seamaster 300* Co-Axial, not their new *Seamster Professional SMPc* ceramic bezel in "Bond Blue" or black.


----------

